# bands slipping through elastic



## PLauGE (May 30, 2011)

hoping someone can help before i give up, made slingshot in the past with theraband bands and tied in the usual way of elastic around the forks

for whatever reason the bands keep slipping through the elastic

i have notches in my forks, im stretching the lastic to full tension, tried with a few different combos of bands, different tying elastic, same result every time if i just hold and pull at the bands i cqn see it just slowly slipping through,

10 years ago i was using the method regular and never had this problem

anyone know where im going wrong?

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## Harry Knuckles (Sep 28, 2020)

Do you pre-wrap the fork with a single wrap before you put the band on and tie it down?


----------



## PLauGE (May 30, 2011)

Harry Knuckles said:


> Do you pre-wrap the fork with a single wrap before you put the band on and tie it down?


i havent been no? makes sense so will give that a go now

Sent from my SM-G981B using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Yes . Always pre-wrap . If you still slip then fold the tag end of band up after three wraps and continue to wrap over the folded tag end three more times . Tuck the end and you should be rock solid .


----------



## SLING-N-SHOT (Jun 5, 2018)

Yes, I also agree on the pre-wrap AND folding up the tag end with a few wraps over that before tucking.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

